# firefox autostart



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I am inserting this code for a video into my web page. When the code loads in firefox (the browser I use) it auto plays. I do not want this to happen. When I load it in IE the autostart false performs as required. What do I need to adjust to make this so it will not autostart in Firefox. (I have found complaints of this occurance throughout forums on the net, but non with an answer.)



[URL=http://www.videocodezone.com/videos/k/kings_of_convenience/id_rather_dance_153529.asx]http://www.videocodezone.com/videos/k/kings_of_convenience/id_rather_dance_153529.asx

[/URL]


----------

